# on the way home



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

a strange thing happened on the way home from the pub tonight
I wa walking past the cemetry and I heard these terrible cries and sobbing.
when I looked over the wall and there was this chap kneeling by a grave sobbing his poor heart out so i jumped over the wall and went to comfort him.
I put my arm round his shoulders and he looked up at me with tears in his eyes.
"why did they have to die, why did they have to go" he sobbed
I said "was it someone very special"
"aye" he said, "the wife's first husband. Why'd he have to die?????"


----------

